# look at this its terrible!



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

can anyone help this poor rat,i'm afraid i can't take on anymore i have no room in my cage now.
he is in a blumin savic peggy metro cage :cursing:
location is derby.

Very cute rat for sale! £25 O.N.O in Ockbrook/derby, Derby | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

poor baby 
thats ridiculous


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Poor boy blummin ray cage my bum hole


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I sent them a rather snotty message and a pic of my rat cage which is a flight cage that holds 6 rats.
Hopefully someone with rats will take him on without the hamster cage!!


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

thats the very rat i was looking at earlier! they refused to sell without the cage to my best friend because theyd get less money :cursing:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is just terrible they obviously do not care about the rats welfare. In actual fact theyd get more money without ratty if they put the cage on eBay.
Can't your mate ask them again and say he has a huge rat cage and has no need for that hamster cage?


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

he did in the first email he sent :/ he took a picture of his current 4 and their big cage which he said could easily house another two but they said that the rat would need to go with the cage because they think itd be harder to sell without a pet in it "to go" and cant be bothered to go through the hassle of selling it elsewhere 

he would take it with the cage but he hasnt got any room to put it long term without sacrificing playing space for his ratties (his mum wont let him have cages outside his room) 
so he told me to ask if anyone wants the cage free he will buy the lot


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Could he not just drop the cage off at RSPCA if he's going to give it away?


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

he doesnt live close enough to one :/ he lives half an hour away to the closest in town and i dont think his mum would let him put the cage in her clean car and itd be a shame to just chuck it out

i guess he could sneak it onto the bus  ill text him in a bit about it


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

I may be able to get this rattie out of there without the cage......


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lil miss has she made contact with u?
I got a message back saying I was rude!
But I was stating the facts.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep have made contact, and she hast said no, shes going to get back to me soon hopefully with an answer

unfortunately she was wrongly advised by a pet store in france (where she bought the cage) and by a friend who works with animals who both said the cage would be fine for a rat


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes i got a second response also saying this too.
i just told her that a pet shop will say anything to get a sale and that her friend obviously knows nothing about rats.
she seemed ok after.
i told her please consider mr rat going to a home where he will have friends,lets hope she listens and u get my rat.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

bloody hell that cage is tiny:cursing:


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I think she should the happy someone wants the rat. Keep at it. I think maybe your friend could keep the cage at a friends till he sells it on ebay


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

How'd you get on? Any joy for Mr Rat? Rats creep me out a little bit -but any animal cruelty is wrong.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no email back yet, iv iv not heard anything by tonight/tomorow morning ill email again, but she did say she would have to think about it


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I wash you luck


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Eugh that cage is ridiculous! Fingers crossd she gets back to you and you manage to get mr ratty out of that awful cage and with someone who will love him. Good luck xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she got back to me, now im just waiting for acid to get back to me to organise getting Mr rat out


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh this is fantastic news.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

£25 for a rat???? What! Is gold plated or something. Also the cage is clear not big enough for the poor thing. 
For compariso my little ratties cost £10 for the 2.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Its lookig promising


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Two of my rats I got for free they are 8 weeks old and were doomed for a feeder home but I saved them.
I think the woman is wanting £25 for the cage tbh.
Fingers crossed for this ratty.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I really dont like the sound of feeder homes. Nasty. Glad you did blade


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

anymore news on this ratty boy?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no more news yet, but hopefully he will be on his way to his new home soon


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Im so sick of seeing this. 
Honestly, nothing depresses me more than a lone rat crammed in a tiny cage for god knows how much of its life. Thats like making a human live in solitary confinement in a public toilet for half its life!

My past boy, Hudson, came from Gumtree in an even small cage than that (if you can believe it) which he'd lived in for 18 months, alone  When I finally got him out of there, he was just baffled by space. He wouldn't run on my bed at first because the open spaces scared him. 
Eventually, though, he adjusted, and went on to live with lots of other boys and became so much more lively after a few weeks, once his muscle came back!

I hope this little boy gets out of there and finds a proper home with someone who cares :/


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Has this ratty been saved?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

not yet, he should be on his way to his new home on sunday


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

ive just had a look on the post and theres nothing coming up.


----------

